# Sick baby Nigerian. HELP!



## Crab (Jul 17, 2017)

I've had the little guy a week and he's acted sickly since we got him. He's drinking milk not a lot at first but the last few days 2-3 oz. 3 times a day. This morning he's bad. Went to feed him he was laying on his side(never seen him do that) and bleating. But he will not eat and just lays there while I hold him. He did poop yesterday. Was a little soft but not runny. These are my first goats. But I lived on a farm growing up. So I will try anything that I can do to get him better please help!


----------



## Crab (Jul 17, 2017)

Can his temp be to low?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 17, 2017)

Your little guy needs to be seen by a vet - ASAP!  Yes, temp can be too low and it's NOT a good thing.  Vet - please!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2017)

You need a vet.
This doesn't sound good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 17, 2017)

@Crab - how's the little guy doing?


----------

